# killer crayfish????



## balen35 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well had a suprise when I got into work this morning, couldnt find my pleco. He is only about 4 inches long. But did see crayfish finishing up a good meal. I would have bet that the crayfish could get the pleco. The crayfish has been in the tank for about 2 weeks and hasnt caught anything yet (except the pleco). I guess the pleco was sick or injured, something. 

Water conditons are ok.. any guesses.

Thanks


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Sry for the loss. Crayfish are opportunists when it comes to eating. They used to eat the feeder fish I used to throw in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

He will continue to stalk and try to kill everything you have.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of crayfish is it? Some will have problems catching a healthy fish, some will catch pretty much everything. It may be that the pleco was just sick but I wouldn't trust the cray with your other fish. They can be a problem creeping up on the fish at night when they are sleeping even if they can't catch them in the daytime.


----------



## balen35 (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure what kind, i guess just a north american, rusty color. I have had crays before in tanks, and seen them catch the slow and sick, but this cray only has one main claw and the pleco was bigger than him. 

The tank is at my work, and the shop guys have renamed him CUJO.

I have mollies and platys, too many, that he can catch, but no he had to go after the most expensive fish.

thanks


----------

